# female with eggs



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

so its been like 3 months since i have noticed this with one of my rbp
she ( i think ) is full of eggs always alot thicker than my other one even if they havent eaten for a few and my other one is not nearly as thick 
so my question is since it doesnt seem that my pair i s gonna breed 
is the female gonna be ok with all those eggs inside i mean can it hurt the rbp if they are in ther too long or will they just come out if there is a problem 
i was kinda worried cause of the swolen look but water params are perfect swimming fine actin as normal as ever 
so is there anything i can do or will it be fine 
thanks in advance


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive had a few egg bound RBP's. She will do fine.



Powder said:


> so its been like 3 months since i have noticed this with one of my rbp
> she ( i think ) is full of eggs always alot thicker than my other one even if they havent eaten for a few and my other one is not nearly as thick
> so my question is since it doesnt seem that my pair i s gonna breed
> is the female gonna be ok with all those eggs inside i mean can it hurt the rbp if they are in ther too long or will they just come out if there is a problem
> ...


----------

